# Dirt mounds???



## dmorrow5 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm in Michigan and I have these huge dirt mounds with holes whatever it is like very damp wet ground. The mounds tend to be more in the ravine? Highly Doubt it's a mole


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Got termite protection?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Definitely look like termite mounds... Small volcano looking hills


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks like crawfish homes to me.


----------



## MillerTime (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm with BassBoss. That is most certainly a crawfish mound from burrowing. I get those all over down by the creek and along the river.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Crawfish, I have at least 50 in my saturated lawn


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

crawfish or crabs for sure


----------

